# Proper lighting placement for boudoir



## c3po99 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok in a previous post i finally worked out in trying to get the "soft" light look by moving the lights closer.  Also someone recommended using only 1 light for boudoir photos.  My next question is where to place the lights.  and what angle and what height.  Or will this be trial and error process to get the look i'm happy with?  obviously poses will play a factor into this.  

my setup.  bedroom, with dark maroon walls (no idea previous owner).  slat bed with a high leather back.  2 umbrella continuous lights.  bulbs are 500 watt (total of 100 watt).  i also got 2 reflector umbrellas (silver inside black outside) to help diffuse some of the light.  

currently right now i'm working with 3 poses.  one of the model on her side facing the side of the bed.  should i light her AT ALL on the back side or just the side her face is facing?  another is lying on her tummy.  no idea how to light that pose.  the 3rd pose is on her back (just reverse of the tummy pose).  should i bring the light facing down on her or from the side or what?

again any tips would help.   i can't adjust the output of the lights.  so that's a hindrance as well but i can always adjust the exposure a few stops in Photoshop if need be.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

Turn on the model light and look at where the light and shadow falls. Adjust the lights to where you want the light and shadow to be.
Your question of Should I lighter her front or back... it's what YOU want to create. What do you envision for this shoot? I can't tell you what to light or what not to light because it's your art here. I haven't a clue what you are trying to do. 
If you give us a shot of an approximation of what you re trying to do we can tell you more about how to position or how to create the look you are going for. We can tell you how to get what you are trying for, but not how to figure out what you are trying for...


----------



## c3po99 (Dec 28, 2011)

i'll post some test shots later this evening.  thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2011)

> Turn on the model light and


I'm pretty sure they're using continuous lighting.  



> again any tips would help. i can't adjust the output of the lights. so that's a hindrance as well but i can always adjust the exposure a few stops in Photoshop if need be.


Adjusting the exposure 'a few stops' in Photoshop is a very bad way to be thinking when going into a photo shoot.  While you can't adjust the power on your lights, you still have the shutter speed, aperture and ISO to adjust the exposure.  Also, you can refer to the 'Inverse Square Law' and move the lights closer or farther to adjust their affect on the subject (keep in mind that this also affects the softness).  

As for your light placement...you seem to have some poses in mind...so you must have some example shots that you're using for inspiration.  You can usually (with some practice and experience) look at a photo and mentally reverse engineer the lighting.  The key is to see where the shadows are and trace them back to the light position.  

If you can link to some examples, we may be able to help you with that.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

Biggest problem you have is the umbrellas they are not very good for controling the light, i would be using a grided beaty dish and probably a grided 7" reflector or grided large softbox


----------



## c3po99 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I figured as much. But hoping I can make some decent shots with the gear I currently have until I can get other accessories. 

sorry about the images.  they were not mine.  

*Post fixed*


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

Try making a snoot so you can sculpture the light along her body
here's a few i did with a ring flash
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/Image00031/545307315_SPBdz-L.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/Image00039/545307619_VHea5-L.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/Image00034/545307480_DoiKh-L.jpg

Must do some more


----------



## c3po99 (Dec 28, 2011)

snoot?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2011)

c3po99 said:


> snoot?



Bowens Photographic Lighting Accessories: Snoot

You can make one with card and straws but you would have to keep it clear of the bulb if they are hot lights


----------



## DannyD (Dec 28, 2011)

Wanna know something funny ? I asked myself "What's the Boudoir photography". In French, a boudoir is a cookie ! 

http://static.skynetblogs.be/media/..._2681228_d1b6f162c03297ed166a6ca7d2958124.jpg 

I looked on the Internet to find out ! 

The most famous examples of this kind of photography is Hollywood pictures of well knowns actors. In French, we call this Eclairage Americain which is American Lightning !


----------



## c3po99 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have 10" Smith Victor Flood lights.  would this accessory help?

Smith-Victor DP10 Clip On Diffuser For 10" Lights 401309


----------



## c3po99 (Dec 28, 2011)

ok here is what i think is the best shot of my shoot.  1 light setup, smith victor 10" flood with white umbrella.  light through umbrella.  light is right at the edge of the bed at eye level with model.  any critique would be greatly appreciated.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6592181303_b81176bc1a_b.jpg


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

The light is pretty nice but the posing could use a lot of work.


----------



## HopeVonc (Dec 29, 2011)

DannyD said:
			
		

> Wanna know something funny ? I asked myself "What's the Boudoir photography". In French, a boudoir is a cookie !
> 
> http://static.skynetblogs.be/media/110141/dyn006_original_500_325_pjpeg_2681228_d1b6f162c03297ed166a6ca7d2958124.jpg
> 
> ...




Hee hee funny!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2011)

> The term derives from the French verb bouder, meaning "to be sulky" or boudeur, meaning "sulky".


----------

